# Vet in the Rotterdam area



## mearscat (Jan 19, 2008)

We will be travelling back to the UK via Rotterdam in July and need a vet in the area for Pet passport required treatments. Has anyone any recommendations. We have been given one but they only open for 3 hrs on Monday & Friday. We are sailing on a Friday. 

Allan, Carole & Storm the cat


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Can't recommend a specific one, but google is your friend, look for "dierenarts" (vet in Dutch).

Most will speak English.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Are you intending to have the treatment in Rotterdam and then stay there for a minimum of 24 hours before catching the ferry?
Or do you want a Vet within a 24 - 48 hour travelling distance of Rotterdam?
If so - where are you likely to be within that time scale?


----------



## mearscat (Jan 19, 2008)

we will be staying in the Rotterdam area for a couple of days before we sail.

Allan


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look at Dierenkliniek Kralingen.

Address:
Voorschoterlaan 151a
3062 KM Rotterdam
tel: 010-4526695
Fax: 010-4530930
[email protected]

Try Googling the Vet for their website and then you can email for opening times and prices.


----------

